# R4wood.com ¿Safe?



## Axell95 (Oct 30, 2015)

Hey guys, this post is to ask if the store Onlie R4wood.com safe? because I think buying the "Supercard DSTWO Plus" but I live in Colombia and I have no card then I contact the web and they said I can pay with "Wenster Union" why I come to ask if someone already bought in this shop.


----------

